# Massive storm heading for BC coast TODAY #bcstorm



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Massive storm racing towards B.C. coast today - BC | Globalnews.ca

A number of rain and snowfall warnings have been issued for parts of British Columbia today as a massive storm moves in.

A low pressure system will deepen and become very intense as it approaches the coast.

The associated warm front will begin to spread rain onto the coast this afternoon. Heavy rain over Vancouver Island, Metro Vancouver, the Fraser Valley and Howe Sound will amount to 50 mm.

Heavy snow will fall tonight over the mountains above 1,000 metres.

As this front passes on Saturday morning, heavy rain will taper to a few showers, with gusty winds from the south generating very mild air.

Then a strong pulse of westerly wind will hammer the South Coast Saturday afternoon or evening, with the gusts in the Vancouver area likely to reach 80 km/hr by the evening.

20 to 30 cm of snow will hit the Coquihalla Summit tonight before turning to rain overnight.

At least 15 cm of snow will fall in Whistler with this storm.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Uh oh I guess it's water change day now lol. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the head sup!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

A water change and time to fuel and check the generator as I've had 2 power losses the last month. Thanks boss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats actually a good idea to do some massive water changes today/tonight

It didnt occur to me, thanks guys


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just did a 100g water change on my main tank & a full water change when I set up my two new reef cube tanks so I should be good to go. Thanks for the heads up. We will be in Richmond at a friend's wedding during the storm tomorrow it seems.

Anthony


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

so far only light rain here in richmond at 16:30 local time


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

They're saying 50mm of rain by tomorrow night. Getting out the snorkeling gear now....

Hopefully this translates to snow on the local mountains.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well no power loss here but a nice water change on the pond over night Lol. I guess the winds come today?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah there wasn't much rain in central richmond at all, i wouldn't even have considered more than average at worst, apparently more rain and wind tonight


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah it was pretty mild here in vancouver too. I think the storm kind of fizzled. Its still raining, and I got two 30g changes done last night


----------

